# Looking for a betta genius...?



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, i'm looking for a betta genius, someone who is really good drawing betta from a photo. If there is one, please let me know. If you can show me what you can do then i will send you few photo and i want you to draw those fishes for me. I'm doing a project for school.
If i like what you do, i will let you pick one of my betta from my fishroom for free. If you are local, it's even better, i wont have to deal with shipping supply, thank you.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Hi, i'm looking for a betta genius, someone who is really good drawing betta from a photo. If there is one, please let me know. If you can show me what you can do then i will send you few photo and i want you to draw those fishes for me. I'm doing a project for school.
> If i like what you do, i will let you pick one of my betta from my fishroom for free. If you are local, it's even better, i wont have to deal with shipping supply, thank you.


hey there i can do my best if you like, i dont draw super detailed, but realistic still you know, i dont have a pic on hand, but ill get you one tommorow, its late here, does it have to be a betta? i just finished a pretty otter...


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I would do it if that Betta came with a tank and everything else. Lol. 

But here-

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81188


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am somewhat a good artist you could look at my lastest uploaded pics:
sorry bad quality camera
































if you like them just ask me


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

you could commission someone on Deviant art, there are some incredible artist on that site


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I would do it if that Betta came with a tank and everything else. Lol.
> 
> But here-
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81188




Well, depend where you live. If you are local, it won't be a problem but if you are 100 miles away or out of state, i dont think it will work.

Here is an exemple of betta drawing by a breeder, this is what i want, use your imagination.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i live in Illnoise so there is no chance =[
i could try something like that

besides if i did live where you do what kind of betta fish is it? like a VT or a DT something like those?


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well i live in Illnoise so there is no chance =[
> i could try something like that
> 
> besides if i did live where you do what kind of betta fish is it? like a VT or a DT something like those?



No not those. I have 20 hmplkat, 35 ct, 5 giant hmplakat and a little more than 100 halfmoon.

You will get something like that fish, one of my hm butterfly. I have close to 60 butterfly hm.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww soo pweetty! >w< i have plentiful of space. but i do not live in california ='[[
i would love to have a female HM


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Well, depend where you live. If you are local, it won't be a problem but if you are 100 miles away or out of state, i dont think it will work.
> 
> Here is an exemple of betta drawing by a breeder, this is what i want, use your imagination.


since you showed me that pic it encouraged me to do these:









and a female:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

p.s. i just made those up i don't even own a HM female never had XP


----------

